
I decided to click on The Guardians GDPR “Options” button - brtkdotse
https://twitter.com/kompilatorpod/status/1258060072711847937
======
bryanrasmussen
From what I saw there where two options, off and on. But there wasn't a
default set, by GDPR rules I believe if On isn't selected when you save then
it must be Off.

~~~
Zekio
As GDPR requires opt-in yes, that is the behavior it should have, though IMO I
doubt it is implemented like that

~~~
bryanrasmussen
then they might have problems if someone who knows whats what says show me

